# Using Cubase 7.5 Plugins on Other DAWs



## Bunford (Dec 17, 2013)

I am on Mac and use Cubase 7.5. However, I also use Ableton and Logic Pro X.

How can I use Retrologue, Padshop and Groove Agent from Cubase 7.5 install in my other DAWs? I have looked in the Audio>Plug-Ins folder but they are not installed there and cannot find them anywhere else on my Mac (even though they are somewhere as I can use within my Cubase 7.5).

Grateful for any help on this!


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 17, 2013)

You can't.
You can purchase a standalone version of Padshop and Retrolouge and open these anywhere.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 17, 2013)

I have done it before on Windows by copying the vst's out of the VSTPlugins folder within Steinberg>Cubase and inserting into my general VST folder where I point my other DAW (Ableton). This was using Cubase 7 before upgrading.

However, I've now transferred to Mac and surely the same thing is possible?!?!

EDIT: I pursued this with Steinberg who said:

*Hi Bunford,

you can use Padshop and Retrologue in other DAWs but not GA. The AU versions of retrologue and padshop get installed with the 1.1 updates that you can download from our website.

http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads.html*


----------



## dfhagai (Dec 18, 2013)

didn't know that, thanks 
I think you don't find them in the plugin folder because they are VST3 plugins.
And therefore they are located.....elsewhere 

Not in front of my computer to check.


----------



## TGV (Dec 18, 2013)

You can always open both DAWs and connect them via IAC (the mac's virtual MIDI cables) and something like SoundFlower or JackOSX.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2013)

I can confirm after updating to 1.1 versions, Retrologue and Padshop AUs now appear in Logic and Ableton.

Would be nice if I could also use Groove Agent too, but I do have Battery 3 (part of my Komplete 8 )and Maschine Mk1 if I need a deep drum sampler, so not the end of the World.


----------

